# sending unit stuck in gas tank



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Help please. I've done this before and don't know why I'm having trouble this time. I am trying to replace the sending unit in my 1965 GTO fuel tank. The tank is out and empty. I have removed the inner lock ring. I've sprayed PB blaster around the sending unit. I've pulled, pushed, hammered (lightly), twisted. It will not come out. What am I missing? I don't remember this being so difficult before. This is the original unit I believe. Did they glue them in at the factory in 65? Help please?


----------



## baba67 (Nov 26, 2015)

Are you sure you are trying to remove only the very center of the unit where the fuel hose is connected?
As I recall, the only thing under the center portion is the rubber gasket.
I suppose someone could have had the unit out and installed them with a adhesive of some kind.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

baba67 said:


> Are you sure you are trying to remove only the very center of the unit where the fuel hose is connected?
> As I recall, the only thing under the center portion is the rubber gasket.
> I suppose someone could have had the unit out and installed them with a adhesive of some kind.


Thanks for the reply.
I believe so. I will get back out to the barn this afternoon to check again and maybe take a picture too.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I believe the rubber O ring is stuck

keep tapping ....


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I believe the rubber O ring is stuck
> 
> keep tapping ....


It came out fairly easily this afternoon. I think the PB blaster finally did its work. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

michaelfind said:


> It came out fairly easily this afternoon. I think the PB blaster finally did its work. Thanks for the replies.


was the o-ring petrified? pics would be good. ;-)


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

integrity6987 said:


> was the o-ring petrified? pics would be good. ;-)


It was actually still flexible and I did not find any evidence of glue or other sealant that was holding it in. Just many years of gunk I guess. I expected it would have a brass float so maybe it's not original. I don't know.


----------

